# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Determing Sex on Red eyed tree frogs.

## anderson405

I bought some frogs from a website which I called in advance to see if they could sex them. The ad said Adults but when they arrived they were pretty small, I ordered males so I thought they would be small but not as small as these ones are.. I know about the croaking and what not with males but I have read they produce a brown nanopad on their front feet which I am kind of lost on what it looks like. Can someone give me some advice on how to determine the sex... Also I would love to see some picture of your RETF with the brown nanopads. I am determined to breed these frogs since I have the space and everything that is needed. I been working on a rain chamber that I have just about finished.. I visited a hydroponics shop to get all of my supplies which I advice everyone to do when you need pumps connectors and rain nozzles... I will post some pictures of the set up.. Please post information on the male nanopads I will take any advice you can give.. I can also take any pictures of any of the frogs that I have..Thanks Josh

----------


## Ryan

Hi there
Determening the sex of treefrogs isnt always going to be easy, i know from working with the red eyes that
 the females are much larger (3 to 4 inches) and the males are smaller (2 to 3 inches) and call making a croak
 similar to what you would hear from a whites tree frog, i dont think females can call if they are RETFs.

Good luck with the frogs!  :Smile:

----------


## anderson405

I always knew the females because of their bulky size and huge body but the new frogs I have are just so small. The size thing really works if I knew the age of them but as they are WC I dont know the age. Another thing is that they are even smaller then the male that I have had. He is almost 2 1/2 inch if not bigger but I know he is a male since he croaks. I actually have been doing some more reading and it says that I wont see the brown Nanopad on its foot until it is ready to breed so I will have to put them through the wet season and find out. Now another thing should I keep the males and females apart or does it matter.. I am hoping to have 5 males and 4 females but that is a guess right now..

----------


## chocoboFFA

i find it doesnt matter if there in the same tank as long as there plenty of room to get away from eachother

----------


## Lija

I'm wondering is there is a difference in head shape and profile similar to waxies? this way you can sex them no matter how old/big they are. does the same applied to RETFS?

----------


## Lynn

I know we read a real lot about the males being the ones that call? I'm not so sure this is the easiest method to sex this species. If so....then I have all males, none of which have ever developed nuptial pads. However, I make no attempt to provoke breeding. One is much larger. My oldest ( Ruby) is the smallest w/ an obvious darker throat. The larger one's throat is pure white.... BUT it calls as well. I have heard 2, obviously, different calls. Plus, they will all make a different _squeak_ if startled. I think size is the give away! 

Good luck with your plans to breed !

Here is a photo of one of my black eyed tree frogs ( Boggie) ( A moreletii)
Calling and the pads appeared at the time I posted the photo. (?) Note his age in my signature 11/2009.
He was a sub-adult when I purchased him. 

http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...tial-pads.html

Lynn

----------


## Lija

interesting Lynn, do you have more clear pics, i don't see pad on that one. here is one of my waxies nuptial pads ( dark spot on a thumb) during mating season.


hm  it is getting more interesting.. i even being i will probably never have red eyes i still gotta know lol. if they call they have be all males, I wouldn't sex based  purely on a size, there are some smaller females and bigger males. I gotta do more digging or I hope somebody who knows will chime in.

----------


## Lynn

> interesting Lynn, do you have more clear pics, i don't see pad on that one. here is one of my waxies nuptial pads ( dark spot on a thumb) during mating season.
> 
> 
> hm  it is getting more interesting.. i even being i will probably never have red eyes i still gotta know lol. if they call they have be all males, I wouldn't sex based  purely on a size, there are some smaller females and bigger males. I gotta do more digging or I hope somebody who knows will chime in.


Hi Lija ,
I took this photo today for you .
I put an asterisk just above the nuptial pads.
Double click on the photo to enlarge it.

Lynn

----------


## Lija

oh I see now , thank you!

----------


## Tigersicord

I to am wondering about sexing my RETFs when I got them I was told they were adults, both measure 2" from snout to rump. I've attached photos as well

----------

